# Probleme freeze/blocage macbook pro



## Eithan13 (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour/Bonsoir depuis une semaine, j'ai un gros problème avec mon MacBook pro, au bout d'une demi heure d'utilisation il commence a bloquer, la souris se met a charger et je ne peux que déplacer les fenêtres, rien d'autre. (au bout de 30s des fois, il se débloque)
J'ai essayer de reset la PRAM, rien. Un peu avant, ou même depuis (que ça ce passe) j'ai réparer les permission, et le DD, rien. J'ai aussi (en même temps que les réparations DD) "nettoyer" avec Onyx.
Ça m&#8217;inquiète un peu(beaucoup..).
Help


----------



## Eithan13 (9 Septembre 2012)

Up, s'il vous plait..


----------



## ysengrain (9 Septembre 2012)

Est ce qu'une app est impliquée ? Installations récentes ? SSD ? Trim ?


----------



## renan35 (9 Septembre 2012)

le DD est plein ??

pas assez de ram (regardez dans moniteur d'activité pour voir si toute la ram est occupée)


----------



## Eithan13 (9 Septembre 2012)

"Est ce qu'une app est impliquée ? Installations récentes ? SSD ? Trim ?"
Heu.. c'est a dire ? Les applications que j'ai souvent ouvert sont : Skype, Minecraft(un jeu, pour ceux qui connaissent) firefox et mail.

"le DD est plein ??
 pas assez de ram (regardez dans moniteur d'activité pour voir si toute la ram est occupée)"

Non j'ai 400Go de libre et j'en utilise 300
Pour la ram, dans moniteur d'acivité :
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/36/1347214664-capture-d-ecran-2012-09-09-a-20-15-34.png
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/36/1347214664-capture-d-ecran-2012-09-09-a-20-16-07.png


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Septembre 2012)

Je pense a un problème matérielle ! La dernière fois que ce que tu dis m'est arrivé, mon disque dur m'a laché ! Essaie une Apple Hardware Test (AHT) ! Sinon effectue une clean Install car avec mon autre MacBook Pro aussi cela m'est arrivé lors du passage a Mountain Lion ! L'ordi avait des moments d'inactivité totale !!! et revenait a la normale comme si de rien n'était mais apres une reinstallation tout était rentré dans l'ordre !


----------



## Eithan13 (10 Septembre 2012)

"Essaie une Apple Hardware Test"
Comment ?

"une clean Install" 
Comment ?
Et ca sert a quoi ?

"apres une reinstallation"
Reinstallation de moutain lion ?

Dans les 2 derniers cas je doit effacer tout le disque dur ?


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Septembre 2012)

L'Apple Hardware Test vérifie l'intégralité des composants de ta machine et te fait un bilan. http://support.apple.com/kb/index?page=kb&id=HT1509&viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Les Macs sont des ordinateurs exigeants, quand tu désinstalles des applications en les envoyant à la corbeille, ces derniers laissent leur fichiers sur ton ordinateurs et au fil du temps, cela épuise les ressources du système. Et donc une clean install= installation propre, revient a reinstaller ton Mac avec une version d'OSX (c'est a dire au lieu de passer par Snowleopard, puis Lion et enfin Mountain Lion, tu ferras l'installation directe a partir de Mountain Lion grace a une clé RECOVERY. Voila comment ca se passe: http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/

Et oui il te faudra sauvegarder te données car tu lors de la clean install tu devras effacer ton disque dur !!!


----------



## Eithan13 (10 Septembre 2012)

Il y a pas une autre solution pour ne pas le formater ?


----------



## Eithan13 (14 Septembre 2012)

Si je reinstalle le system sans le formater, vous pensez que ca resoudra le probleme ?


----------



## Djipsy5 (16 Septembre 2012)

Eithan13 a dit:


> Si je reinstalle le system sans le formater, vous pensez que ca resoudra le probleme ?



A mon avis, ce qui rend une réinstallation digne, c'est la vivacité initiale que retrouve la machine! Et si tu es à Mountain Lion, tu peux relancer l'installation à partir du MacAppStore et à ce moment il installe à nouveau OS X Mountain Lion et tes fichiers et sauvegardes.......bref tout....sera sauvegarder.  
Y compris même la disposition de tes dossiers.
Ca vaut le coup d'essayer ce que tu dis, mais rappelle toi, tu risques d'avoir ces maux de têtes qui ont frappés certains avec Mountain Lion, a comprendre, SURCHAUFFE, LENTEUR, MANQUE DE FLUIDITE, PERTE D'AUTONOMIE et d'autres bogues !


----------



## zazthemac (16 Septembre 2012)

Je conseille la clean install, si ton souci est lié à l'install ta méthode ne le resoudra pas forcément. As tu un DD ext qui pourrait te permette de sauvegarder ton MBP par time machine? tu pourrais alors réinstaller ML et réintégrer tes documents dans leur totalité ainsi que les programmes.

Edit : Peut etre est tu récent dans le monde mac mais time machine est ton ami. Il te permet de sauvegarder toute ta bécane (faire un ghost si tu viens du monde windows) et de les rapatrier simplement aprés une réinstallation du système.


----------



## Eithan13 (18 Septembre 2012)

Oui j'ai déjà fait Time machine avec mon DD externe, mais si je reinstalle le système a partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, je ne perdrais rien du tout ? même les réglages ? (en gros je le récupère sans rien de changé ?)


----------



## zazthemac (19 Septembre 2012)

exactement, tu récupères tes documents, tes programmes, ta config jusqu'au fond d'écran.

Par contre tu réinstalles le système à partir d ton cd ou ta clé d'installation. et tu rapatries la sauvegarde time machine au moment ou il te le demande.
Si le problème vient d'un programme installé tu rapatrieras ce problème aussi.

Edit : je te conseille quand même vivement le AHT pour vérifier que le problème n'est pas matériel.


----------



## Eithan13 (19 Septembre 2012)

Ok merci, j'essayerais plus tard.


----------

